# Gocco?



## gabriela (Apr 16, 2007)

HI!

I was wondering if Gocco would be a good idea for screen printing a small amount of t-shirts. Let's say I want to print 10 different designs in 12 t-shirts each. Each design would have 2 or 3 different colors. 

I have looked on ebay and found a B5 Gocco, which sort of fits the size of my designs.

I read on previous threads that the Gocco model has been discontinued. Is this still true? I guess then it would be complicated to replace its parts. 

I'd appreciate your help! THANKS!!
Gabriela


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

It's good for short runs of basic designs, but once you start adding in multiple colours it gets a lot less practical.

I haven't heard of a reprieve for Gocco fans outside of Japan, but then I haven't been keeping up to date with the news either.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

They're superb for short-run one colour prints, but make sure you get the proper Japanese equipment (RISO & GOCCO products, applications, information and support from NEHOC Australia. SCREEN PRINTING MADE EASY - With over 32 years experience & RISO products we provide you with the most comprehensive English language site for RISO products the net! in Oz supplies this world-wide).

Given a set up for 30 different prints will cost you close to AUS$700, and with the current unknowns in the cancellation, it's not really a base for a business plan.

I still use mine to make beautifully printed gifts/one-offs. The quality, if you de-carbon properly, is the same as first-class screen-printing for one colour designs.

I would *stongly* recommend against using the system for 3 colour prints....the registration precision just isn't there.


----------



## perrolocodesigns (Oct 24, 2006)

There is a professional version of this system available for screen printing tees. You can check it out here.

XpresScreen: Screen Printing Equipment & Supplies

I, and my father before me, have used this system for over 13 years and have built a solid business with it. It's easy, fast and clean. There are limitations but for simple to moderately complex jobs it is great.

Good luck,

Ken


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

perrolocodesigns said:


> There is a professional version of this system available for screen printing tees. You can check it out here.
> 
> XpresScreen: Screen Printing Equipment & Supplies
> 
> ...


This is indeed true....but will also be impacted with the soon-to-be-discontinued consumables, I presume?


----------



## perrolocodesigns (Oct 24, 2006)

Not to my knowledge Nick. If so, I haven't been informed of such. I'll be calling to find out though.


----------



## perrolocodesigns (Oct 24, 2006)

It appears that Riso has not produced the Gocco since 2005. Have they been producing the consumables since then? Have they recently discontinued the consumables?

save gocco!


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

As I understood it, the consumables were to be slowly phased out.... Solmu may well know the dates. i think it was before 2009.

save gocco!


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

I should add, as I understand it, the main Oz supplier Nehoc has stocked up on supplies to be able to keep going until past 2010.


----------



## perrolocodesigns (Oct 24, 2006)

Thx Nick....I'll see what I can find out about the Xpresscreen consumables.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

As far as I know XpressScreen is a separate company to Riso, different systems that use the same principle, but since I don't use those products I've never really looked into it (I just have an idle curiosity in the Gocco since I know several people who use it, and its fans produce some cool stuff).

When Riso announced they were discontinuing it, as far as I know they weren't discontinuing manufacture, just distribution outside of Japan (which amounts to the same thing for most of the world ). That includes the consumables, but companies estimated they would have enough to last for X amount of time (a couple of years I think).

I'd be very reluctant (read: I wouldn't do it) to buy one now, given the supply issues (look into it first though if you're interested, in case things have changed). They do seem to be coming up on eBay increasingly often


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

I understand the XpressScreen system uses the same plasticised mesh?


----------



## gabriela (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi, there! Thanks for all the info! 

I sent a question to the ebay Gocco seller and she said that 

"Riso was considering discontinuing the gocco range. But instead have just discontinued some models. The current models are the PG-5/PG-11 for the smaller printers and the Arts for paper and the Arts for cloth for the large printers. All supplies are being produced. Best regards, Ingrid (Print Addict)"

I guess, if it's still being manufactured, then it wouldn´t be a problem. Thanks for your suggestions, I'll check into the other options you mentioned.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Hopefully that's true!

But remember....if she told you that they were discontinuing, your sale would collapse. Given the Save Gocco Campaign hasn't mentioned this, I would be highly suspicious.

Vested-interest parties do not give impartial advice!


----------



## howrdstern (May 7, 2007)

i have two Gocco's that i had gotten about 3 years ago and one is the largest set up they made (both from japan) and the other is the pg10 both unused and now that i know supplies are limited on them ( kinda sad) but plan on using them for the high-end cashmere clothing apparel i'm designing to go with the custom printing from gocco


----------



## lilmyss (Apr 10, 2008)

gabriela said:


> HI!
> 
> I was wondering if Gocco would be a good idea for screen printing a small amount of t-shirts. Let's say I want to print 10 different designs in 12 t-shirts each. Each design would have 2 or 3 different colors.
> 
> ...


i also heard it has been discontinued. i purchased mine from Marlene Watson Designs - craft supplies, crafting projects and more!... it comes in japenese/chinese directions funny. she sends her own instructions though. if you get it DO NOT BUY THE PRODUCT SUPPLIES PACK! it was over priced and to many things i will not use. but i did a test screen and it printed very nice. i got a PG-5. the bulbs are the issue now. i am also doing small amounts of shirts. good luck with yours!

lilmyss


----------



## adawg2252 (Dec 12, 2007)

I used to sell gocco printers at a store i worked at in Boston. RISO didn't stop making the printers and master makers, they just discontinued them in the U.S. Originally we thought it was due to lead content in the machines, but it was apparently due to low U.S. consumer demand over Japanese demand. The supplies (inks, masters, bulbs) are still available in the U.S., but the machines are not, unless you buy them from someone on ebay or someones website who imported them.


----------



## Dibbo (Nov 24, 2011)

GOCCO and the xpressscreen are different things

GOCCO is a paper/ card printing system using flash bulbs and has been discontinued - the Aussie company still have some stocks but running out I think?
try - RISO PRINT GOCCO Card and Paper Printing Equipment

The Xpress thing is a different version which has also been discontinued I hear but replaced with the new version the GOCCOPRO 100 by RISO.
Home

Seems RISO have changed what they are selling a new model, but the mesh for the old ones is still available here in Australia?

DIbbo


----------

